# Release Issues?



## Suz123 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have managed to hand rear 6 pigeons so far this year that had the misfortune of falling from their nests at our local livery yard. All were successfully released in Aug/Sept and before their release were together in an aviary so learnt the ways of the pigeon world from each other. I now have a latecomer who will need to be released in the next week or so. My worry is that he or she has been on its own since in my care and although I am trying to get it acclimatized to the colder weather do I release now or wait for spring. The problem there being that it will have no contact with other birds. Am I being over cautious? I live in the country but have noticed that not so many pigeons flying about as earlier in better weather and have no flock to release it in to. Worried foster mum


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you checked this link for rescue centers in your area???? http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

They may have an aviary with soon to be released pigeon/s or youngsters/rehab birds that are too young to release or still recovering now, also please post on facebook forums, the links are also located on this sight, there are people there that rescue and rehab and may be able to help. *


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Join this Facebook group to find out rescuers in your area :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

Pls don't release him just like that because they need to go for soft release because they haven't learnt anything from parents where and how to find food. They should learn it when introducing to feral flock from inside an enclosure if they are hand reared. Also in winters it would be more difficult for them. 

Thanks for your care and concern for the feral birds and helping them in need. Thanks a lot for saving those lives.


----------

